

Google’s Nest Buys Dropcam for $555 Million - ILIKEPONIES
http://recode.net/2014/06/20/googles-nest-buys-dropcam-for-555-million/

======
esbonsa
Hopefully they will now allow to stream on the local network and the company
will not disappear and render all these cameras useless...

------
thaumaturgy
That's unfortunate. This has been a popular device for our small store owner
clients, and we've been getting a lot of unprompted pushback recently from
customers when recommending anything related to Google.

And I can't really fault them for it. I half expect these to be requiring a
Google Plus account within a couple of years.

